# Male and female wing flap.



## zombiesniper (Jan 31, 2019)

male flap by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




flap by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 31, 2019)

Hmm...I was expecting a type of bird called a wing flap


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 31, 2019)

Maybe I'll just have to have a redneck name for all my birds. This time of year it's mostly flying snow talons.


----------



## RowdyRay (Jan 31, 2019)

Very nice set. I've been trying to get these shots as well. Always something not right. And you can't tell which one is going to do it when....


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 31, 2019)

Thank you.

When watching the ducks, look for the ones that are dunking their heads under the water. Within a minute or so of stopping they'll flap to get the water off. In colder months they'll likely flap sooner.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jan 31, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> Thank you.
> 
> When watching the ducks, look for the ones that are dunking their heads under the water. Within a minute or so of stopping they'll flap to get the water off. In colder months they'll likely flap sooner.



Do you mean like this?


----------



## Jeff G (Jan 31, 2019)

Great shots!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 31, 2019)

Thank you.



Scott Whaley said:


> Do you mean like this?



That's it.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 1, 2019)

Very nice,,,,,


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 1, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 1, 2019)

Great and well timed shots, really like the 2nd shot but all are spot on.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 1, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## sponner (Feb 1, 2019)

Well done.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 1, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 1, 2019)

Nice set!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 1, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## ImSoQuazy (Feb 8, 2019)

Nicely done


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 8, 2019)

Thank you.


----------

